# oh god, another newbie!



## Brunswick_Stu (Apr 20, 2006)

Well to this part of the forum, I used to have a 93 corrado SLC (couple of years ago) so i was around on the VW side then, and more recently ive been on the mercedes forums BUT ENOUGH ABOUT ME!
I just got a 1999 tornado red A6 2.8 , used to be my dads, he wanted to sell it, i wanted to buy it, so i did. ive got a couple of questions about it, and i know everyone is going to tell me to search, and i did and couldnt find specifically what i was looking for.
Here goes:
1) the wheels on the TT (thick polished 5 spokes.. dont know the actual name) i know on the TT they are 5x100, and i have seen a set of 18" (i think they were 18" mightve been 19") in 5x112, i was wondering if they ever made the 17"s in 5x112 either OEM or factory, i dont care. i guess the other option is to have a wheel shop elongate the 5x100 holes to mate with the 5 x112. 

2) I really like the newer style hood grille (2002-and up i think) the one without the rest of the hood piece under it... and everything else looks the same, if not similar, i was wondering, and i think i already have the answer (that the whole front end has to be updated), but im going to ask anyway.... Can i just replace the grille, maybe cut out the very bottom piece of the hood, or replace the hood all together with the newer style? what about that hood/and or grille, makes it incompatible with the headlights/bumper?
3) (last question i promise) Lowering? i want to but maybe only an inch or so, this is a daily driver and i only plan on keeping it for a few years, im not going to race it or even drive it hard (its a 2.8 for christ sakes) is there anything other than H&R coilovers that will do that little to it? and whats the ride like on those coilovers? i want to loose the _least_ amount of ride Q as possible.
Alright...... let the bashing begin


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: oh god, another newbie! (Brunswick_Stu)*

1. those rims can be found on v8 models, 5x112 17 inch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2. just get the hood 
3. get h&r or eibach springs with some koni or bilestine struts, myself tho i always found the h&r springs to be very stiff, more like a race/track setup rather than street comfort, my opinion







i think that eibach are more suitable for a daily driven car. 
post some piccc


----------



## Brunswick_Stu (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: oh god, another newbie! (alpina5)*

Hey, thanks for the reply, 

Yeah i really love those TT style wheels, but i also have a friend with a new A4 that might be selling is 17's, so i might throw those on instead. who knows.
Ill try ot get out and take some pics of it soon, i dont plan on doing too much modding, just try and upgrade the looks some, and re-paint the front bumper, right now it looks more like "slight breeze red" instead of Tornado red 








Thanks


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: oh god, another newbie! (Brunswick_Stu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brunswick_Stu* »_
1) the wheels on the TT (thick polished 5 spokes.. dont know the actual name) i know on the TT they are 5x100, and i have seen a set of 18" (i think they were 18" mightve been 19") in 5x112, i was wondering if they ever made the 17"s in 5x112 either OEM or factory, i dont care. i guess the other option is to have a wheel shop elongate the 5x100 holes to mate with the 5 x112. 


*These?*
























_Quote, originally posted by *Brunswick_Stu* »_
3) (last question i promise) Lowering? i want to but maybe only an inch or so, this is a daily driver and i only plan on keeping it for a few years, im not going to race it or even drive it hard (its a 2.8 for christ sakes) is there anything other than H&R coilovers that will do that little to it? and whats the ride like on those coilovers? i want to loose the _least_ amount of ride Q as possible.


Coilovers are probably the best way to go if you only want to drop 1".
There are other brands, but they are very pricey. The ride is very good on the coilovers, but I would definitely recommend you try and ride in a car with them before you drop that kind of money.


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: oh god, another newbie! (alpina5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alpina5* »_
2. just get the hood 


Don't. It won't meet the bumper cover properly. Trust me, I tried.


----------



## TeddyBgame (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: oh god, another newbie! (Obelix)*

regarding #2:
You'd need:
new hood, new front bumper..and new front quarter panels....for starters. 
I would pass on the idea. Easier and cheaper to just buy a 2002 model.


----------

